# Request:Acekard Costum box cover on the right size



## Langin (Jun 1, 2010)

Well I was searching for a custom cover for my Ak2I box(yes an official nds game box) But does someone have a cover for it? And it needs to be on the right size.

I have a clear pal box! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






And keep in mind: its only a nice little request.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, there's one here. I'll go find it for you in a little while.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 1, 2010)

Took some searching because of the very poor thread title, but the thread you want is here

I also have some Acekard MicroSD card icons if you're interested http://gbatemp.net/t213692-icons-for-your-microsd-cards?


----------



## Langin (Jun 1, 2010)

Super guy thanks!


----------

